# Support your Country - Patriotism inside!!



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys and Girls,

Just in today - German Applicator Pads but in Red White & Blue!!










Only £3.50 (when there gone there gone)

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9173

Come on England!!!

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

YES YES YES YES YES

I want one. Coming tommorow :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Well, King Eric has been down and bought these and loves em! 

Oh and Andy C was the first to pick his up last night - lol 

Anyone else?


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

YOU MEAN I WASNT FIRST?

WHAT A SHAMBLES

They are seriously good quality!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

COME ON ENGLAND :thumb: 

Feeling all warm, fuzzy and footbally inside now :lol:


----------

